# 2015 Forest River wildwood heritage glen 286RLT, need dimensions on window



## dbarry09 (Aug 17, 2020)

Looking for someone that can get me the dimensions on the bedroom egress window. Need to replace it and forgot to measure it and it is hours away from me now.


----------

